
Thriller Queens: Agatha Christie vs. Patricia Highsmith - 80mph
https://www.thetimes.co.uk/past-six-days/2018-12-16/culture/thriller-queens-agatha-christie-v-patricia-highsmith-k952xdmkf
======
reddit_clone
Couldn't read the article. Paywalled.

Did Agatha Christie write thrillers though? They are more like 'murder
mysteries' than thrillers like books written by say Fredrick Forsyth.

~~~
zem
the non-paywalled first paragraph at least addresses that:

"Hercule Poirot and Tom Ripley. At first sight, the retired Belgian detective
and the gentleman psychopath have little in common: Poirot solves crimes,
Ripley commits them. Their creators, too, stand at opposite ends of the crime-
writing spectrum — Agatha Christie, still the world’s bestselling author, is
regarded as the writer of comfort-read whodunnits, while in Patricia
Highsmith’s universe morality is turned on its head and the reader actively
rejoices with Ripley as he gets away with murder."

